# Book list



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 7, 2007)

Before I type it up, does anybody think it would be help to create a book list?

Maybe divide them into a list for AM and another for PM (Power, Computer or Electronics/Controls)?

Maybe also give them a rating of 1, 2 or 3 based on how useful?

Any thoughts ..... (Are all the EE's still recovering or what?)


----------



## grover (May 8, 2007)

3 NEC is absolutely required

3 EERM was invaluable as well, but not comprehensive enough for the afternoon as a single reference.

2 NCEES FE Reference Manual

2 My old textbooks.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 20, 2007)

AM BREADTH

1. EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there.

2. Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.

3. NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide - The ONLY reason this isn't first is because it doesn't "teach" you, its a sample of the types and scope of problems.

4. Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4) - You may want one that doesn't go into to much Calculus, since that won't matter.

5. One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps), Communications (basic) and Digital (binary, hex, chips, micro, clock cycles, K-map).

6. Any guides to Review courses you've taken.

Be familiar with the texts.

Tab well, but don't over-tab.

Solve a variety of problems, but don't bring in tons of pages of solved problems. If you know how to solve them, you won't need them. If you don't know, a bunch of pages to sift through won't help you and will burn up time you could be solving probs you know.

I took the Power Depth. I'll post on that later.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 20, 2007)

Include the Kaplan's sample test as a study material. It is excellent.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 28, 2007)

Expanding on the book list:

AM BREADTH

EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there. (3 out of 3)

Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know. (3)

NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide - The ONLY reason this isn't first is because it doesn't "teach" you, its a sample of the type/scope of problems. (3)

Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4) - You may want one that doesn't go into to much Calculus, since that won't matter. (2)

One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps), one Communications (basic) and one Digital (binary, hex, chips, micro, clock cycles, K-map). (2)

Any guides to Review courses you've taken. (Mine was the MGI EE PE Review which I rate 3 out of 3)

EE Quick Reference (other board or Kaplan's Referenced Review by Bentley) (2)

PM Power Depth

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger)

Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)

Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery

NEC Code for Code questions.

"Public Lighting" &amp; "IESNA Illumination Handbook" for lighting questions.

I also printed and bound lots of stuff from Wikipedia ranging from DC motors, Generators, Computers, load flow, etc.

Be familiar with the texts.

Tab well, but don't over-tab.

Solve a variety of problems, but don't bring in tons of pages of solved problems. If you know how to solve them, you won't need them. If you don't know, a bunch of pages to sift through won't help you and will burn up time you could be solving probs you know.


----------



## rcurras (Jun 29, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> Expanding on the book list:
> AM BREADTH
> 
> EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there. (3 out of 3)
> ...


Techie_Junkie

can you provide ISBN of Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)?

thanks

RC


----------



## rcurras (Jun 29, 2007)

Has anyone “tried” this one?

Electric Machinery Fundamentals (McGraw-Hill Series in Electrical and Computer Engineering) (Hardcover)

http://www.amazon.com/Machinery-Fundamenta...8235566-4235958

RC


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 29, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Has anyone “tried” this one?
> Electric Machinery Fundamentals (McGraw-Hill Series in Electrical and Computer Engineering) (Hardcover)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Machinery-Fundamenta...8235566-4235958
> ...


I actually have an older edition of this book, and took it for reference on the exam. It was a college textbook I had for one of my classes. It discusses power electronics, DC motors and generators, AC induction and synch motors and generators, and has a decent 3-phase power review in the back. I'm assuming the new edition is similar. I think I only actually used it one time on the exam, but it definately goes into machines much more in depth than the EERM did.

Let me know if you have any more questions about it.


----------



## rcurras (Jun 29, 2007)

chaosiscash said:


> I actually have an older edition of this book, and took it for reference on the exam. It was a college textbook I had for one of my classes. It discusses power electronics, DC motors and generators, AC induction and synch motors and generators, and has a decent 3-phase power review in the back. I'm assuming the new edition is similar. I think I only actually used it one time on the exam, but it definately goes into machines much more in depth than the EERM did.
> Let me know if you have any more questions about it.


What do you think of using as my main theory bibliography (including NEC, POWER PM) these books (see below)?

Electric Machinery Fundamentals (McGraw-Hill Series in Electrical and Computer Engineering) (Hardcover)

http://www.amazon.com/Machinery-Fundamenta...8235566-4235958

Power System Analysis (Hardcover)

http://www.amazon.com/Power-System-Analysi...8235566-4235958

RC


----------



## rcurras (Jun 29, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> Before I type it up, does anybody think it would be help to create a book list?
> Maybe divide them into a list for AM and another for PM (Power, Computer or Electronics/Controls)?
> 
> Maybe also give them a rating of 1, 2 or 3 based on how useful?
> ...


Here is my list…Hope it can help…Next October will be my second try:

AM:

•	Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (EERM7), 7th Edition

•	Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer Engineering PE Exam (EEPP7), 7th Edition

•	Electrical and Computer PE Sample Examination (EESX2), 2nd Edition

•	Six-Minute Solutions for Electrical and Computer PE Exam Problems (SXEE2), 2nd Edition

•	NCEES PE Electrical and Computer Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEE3)

•	National Electrical Code 2005 Handbook (National Fire Protection Association//National Electrical Code Handbook) (Hardcover)

•	3,000 Solved Problems in Electrical Circuits (Paperback)

PM Power:

•	National Electrical Code 2005 Handbook (National Fire Protection Association//National Electrical Code Handbook) (Hardcover)

•	Power System Analysis (Hardcover)

•	Electric Machinery Fundamentals (McGraw-Hill Series in Electrical and Computer Engineering) (Hardcover)

•	Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems (Paperback)

•	Schaum's Outline of Electric Machines &amp; Electromechanics (Paperback)

My 2 cents.

RC


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 29, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Techie_Junkie
> can you provide ISBN of Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)?
> 
> thanks
> ...


"Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Theodore Wildi"

The website for Theodore Wildi is: http://www.wildi-theo.com/index.php?p=Books01

Check out the table of contents here to see whats in the book. You can't see the Table of Contents at Amazon or anywhere else.

The ISBN is 0131776916 , $116 on Amazon, also check eBay but beware of check copies from Singapore or Hong Kong that are bound photocopied B&amp;W pages, unless that's what you're looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## Strickland (Jul 16, 2007)

This is exactly what I'm looking for... guess its time to spend some funds and get to studying like mad!


----------



## benbo (Jul 16, 2007)

I think these are fine lists and these references are all very good.

I want to stress something. If this doesn't apply, forget about it. THere are no magic references. Please find some problem books, sit down and start grinding through problems until you understand them That is the surest way to guarantee a pass. It is less painful, and more simple to collect, organize and tab references, than to drudge through problems. Some people do pass working very few problems. But I think the consensus is that the more problems worked and concepts understood the better. If you can really understand something without working problems, great. Otherwise, put pencil to paper. I hated it but it's the only reason I passed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Strickland (Jul 16, 2007)

I definitely understand the need to grind out problems... that's number one on my to do list


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 16, 2007)

Solving problems should come first without question. These references should be used to study with while solving problems. A few good sample exams (other board, Kaplan, MGI, Kaiser), practice problems and 6 minute solutions are key to success.

References can save your but on the PM Depth, but sample exams and problems give you the experience you need.


----------



## jdd18vm (Jul 19, 2007)

This is an excellent thread, thanks for putting it together. I just thought I would give a plug here if allowed. If anyone is looking for the Grainger Power Systems Analysis book, and you want it brand new, hardcover, check out http://www.amazon.com/shops/laura_4_books

I just got my copy, it is the real deal, and for not much more than the International Softcover edition (not that theres anything wrong with that).

JD


----------



## Strickland (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got Power Systems Analysis by Bergen&amp;Vittal does anyone use this on the PE exam? Its one of my college texts.


----------

